

Online dating sites are flawed - m0dE
http://bboym0de.wordpress.com/2014/04/12/online-dating-sites-are-flawed/

======
ibstudios
site is down?

~~~
m0dE
thanks. it's back up now. it seems like all Linode servers had outage

